# "Upgradez votre iMac"



## oublimoi (25 Septembre 2001)

Le titre est pris dans Macworld # 119 - Octobre 2001 - pp 155,...

Page 157, sous le titre "Upgrader un iMac &lt;à tiroir&gt;" - "Rajoutez de la mémoire", ces lignes :

"32 Mo, c'est effectivement très juste, même sous "MacOS 9.x. Vous disposez d'un slot libre sur lequel "vous pouvez rajouter une barrette de RAM SO-DIMM "PC100, 144 broches, d'au maximum 256 Mo (comptez "environ 106 , 695 FF). Portant l'ensemble à un "maximum de 298 Mo, idéal pour une évolution vers "MacOS X."

On passerait ainsi, d'un seul coup d'un seul, de la barrette supplémentaire de 64 Mo, la seule admise depuis 4 ans sur l'iMac 233, à 256 Mo !!! C'est presque trop beau. Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ?


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

va voir là, tu auras peut-être des renseignements complémentaires


----------



## alèm (25 Septembre 2001)

et ils n'ont pas peur de te confier nos zolis hannetons multicolores????


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2001)

moi je suis content avec des idées ça univers mac va nous envoyer des clients qui ont fait des bétises


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2001)

non non vu que maintenant je connait le imac jusque dans la moindre vis


----------



## alèm (27 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*non non vu que maintenant je connait le imac jusque dans la moindre vis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qu'il ne faut surtout pas laisser tomber si on ne veut pas avoir à faire à toi?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2001)

salut, j'ai aussi acheté ce magazine, j'avais posté sur le forum, car j'étais perdu, j'avais cru comprendre (au moins pour la nature de la mémoire, c'est clair), mais alors là, tout est flou pour la taille : pour un imac, 333, cd à tiroir, citron vert, livré avec 32 de ram (64 ajoutés), on peut augmenter :
32+128
32+256
32+128+128

et qu'en est-il du même problème pour un ibook, myrtille, 300 mhz (ram 32+68) ? Avec son disque dur de 3 Go, est-il intéressant de passer sur X ?

Vite un sauveur !


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

tu peux aller jusque 256Mo sur ton 333Mhz donc *2 barrettes 128Mo* : il faut donc que tu enlèves tes barrettes de 32 et 64 (zou pour un pote!)

euh pour l'ibook, comme je ne connais pas la bête et ne sait donc pas à quel couluer corespond myrtille (blueberry?) là il ya un problème de dates, tu peux mettre 288Mo (si 32 au départ) et 320 Mo (si 64 au départ) mais c'est selon la date de vente!
288Mo pour le tien puisque tu avais une barrette 32 au départ!
tout est à voir là

288Mo, c'est bon pour X !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le disque de 3Go c'est tout juste ce qu'il faut pour accueillir X sans classic alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh ton proverbe, c'est de *Lao-Tseu*?

[06 octobre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2001)

merci c'est donc 128+128, comme indiqué sur le site d'apple;. Sur le même site, il est précisé :
Le connecteur du bas contient en standard une barrette SO-DIMM de 32 Mo. 

L'installation de mémoire additionnelle dans le connecteur du bas doit être réalisée par un revendeur agréé Apple. 

Il n'y a donc aucune info pour la conseiller et surtout pas mac world puisqu'il prétend qu'on rajoute une barrette de 256 sur un seul connecteur pour les macs à tiroir....
En résumé, je ne sais pas si c'est facile ... et surtout comment faire.

(Pour l'ibook, c'est blueberry, 300mhz, avec32 d'origine)


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

tu peux voir avec eux, ils te le feront peut-être pour pas cher!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, si macinside voulait bien dire comment on fait ou alors re-regardez sur les photos de macworld


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2001)

merci pour les eclairages, mais vu toutes les démarches, je vais rester comme ça avec mon mac 9 ... Même question budget, ça n'est plus tenable : en plus de l'achat du nouvel os, 2x128 coûte plus cher que 256 et en plus il y a le prix de l'installation !

Je suis déçu du manque de pratique pour étendre les capacités des 1ers imacs... et des informations du site apple qui sont peu claires et contradictoires, pour rester poli ! Je me dis vraiment qu'heureusement qu'il y a des personnes comme vous pour essayer de pallier ces lacunes...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2001)

et pour le proverbe, c'est une bien adaptation très libre du tao-teu-kin


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

téléphone chez macway ou chez un petit revendeur au cas où quand même, il n'y en a surement pas pour longtemps de main-d'oeuvre, surtout si tu achètes la barrette de 128 chez eux!

et de Loa-Tseu : "Tout le monde semble si certain mais je marche comme sur de la glace fine"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2001)

mais je suis en province, loin de toutes métropoles alors il est possible que j'apporte mon ibook en allant à  
Paris, mais pour l'imac, c'est moins pratique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je suis condamné à l'obsolescence logicielle et à la décrépititude matérielle.
...
Si avec ça, je ne vous arrache pas des larmes


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

Le Tréport? c'est pas la mer à boire ni celle de mes larmes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



entre gens du Nord Ouest, Faut s'entraider


----------



## oublimoi (7 Octobre 2001)

"N'upgradez  pas votre iMac 233 avec une barrette dez mémoire supplémentaire de 256 Mo : elle ne sera pas reconnue par l'ordi Bondi Blue de première génération".
Tel est l'avis recueilli auprès de techniciens de FNAC et de CLG Informatique. Cet avis contredit formellement les lignes publiées par Univers MacWorld d'octobre 2001. Leurs essais concluent à la possibilité de porter la mémoire RAM totale de l'iMac 233 à 256 Mo (128 + 128), mais pas au-delà, dans l'état actuel de la technologie. 
Y a-t-il des opinions contraires ?


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

cela répondrait au problème rencontré par la personne de ce sujet


----------



## oublimoi (7 Octobre 2001)

Les faits sont là, têtus et contradictoires. D'une part, une revue spécialisée, largement diffusée, publie un article technique, clair, documenté et illustré, concluant à la faisabilité d'une certaine amélioration de l'iMac à tiroir. D'autre part, aucun lecteur ne parvient à réaliser la manip. Pourquoi ? 

1ère question : l'article a-t-il été écrit directement en français par un rédacteur-expérimentateur européen ? Oui, à 1ère vue : la mention "Dossier réalisé par Bernard Le Du et Fabrice Brochain" le suggère, de même que la qualité littéraire du texte. Mais qui sont les deux lascars ? Des rédacteurs-expérimentateurs ou 
de purs rédacteurs ? On ne nous le dit pas, et les multiples échecs rencontrés par les testeurs confortent l'hypothèse "purs rédacteurs", ou plutôt "traducteurs-adaptateurs". Donc, l'édition française de Univers Macworld serait adaptée d'articles américains tartinés de pub européenne. Bien ! Supposons cela : qqun, aux USA, aurait réussi à faire ce que nous sommes incapables de reproduire en Europe...Plausible ou pas ? C'est l'étape d'enquête dans laquelle je suis actuellement. Et je dois avouer que les premières observations sont troublantes.

Manifestement, notre marché de détail (français) est très en retard. Par exemple, les détaillants USA proposent couramment une même barrette dans plusieurs choix (ECC, NECC,etc , càd electrically checked ou non) avec des écarts de prix importants (25%). Autre exemple, chez MacConnection, les barrettes MARLOW 128 Mo SoDIMM PC100, 144 broches, sont proposées sous 2 références distinctes, une pour le "top slot", l'autre pour le "bottom slot", avec 5 US$ d'écart de prix...Étonnant, non ! Dans ces conditions, ne saurait-on trouver sur le marché de détail US des SoDIMM 256 Mo (hors de prix, peut-être) qui seraient "reconnues" par le firmware de l'iMac 233 ? Ou encore chez APPLE une Mise à jour de Firmware US qui rendrait l'iMac Bondi Blue compatible 2x256 Mo ?

Quel dommage que LE DU et BROCHAIN ne s'expriment pas sur les forums MacGé !


----------



## DanMac (7 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
tu peux aller jusque 256Mo sur ton 333Mhz donc *2 barrettes 128Mo* : il faut donc que tu enlèves tes barrettes de 32 et 64 (zou pour un pote!)<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NON ! NON !
Mon iMac 333 Mhz a 256 + 32 soit 288 Mo et je pourrais remplacer les 32 par une 256. Donc le maximum pour cette machine est de 512 Mo

On en a déjà parlé ICI, voir les derniers posts.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2001)

Quel feuilleton ! Alors, le site d'Apple est vraiment à ch...anger. Aussi bien pour l'imac que pour l'ibook, d'ailleurs...


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par DanMac:
*

NON ! NON !
Mon iMac 333 Mhz a 256 + 32 soit 288 Mo et je pourrais remplacer les 32 par une 256. Donc le maximum pour cette machine est de 512 Mo

On en a déjà parlé ICI, voir les derniers posts.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai fait un lien avec ton sujet (voir les liens des sujets!) mais il s'avère que ce que tu as réalisé d'autres n'ont pu le faire, alors??? qui a raison?


----------



## DanMac (7 Octobre 2001)

Je ne sais pas, mais, pour accepter certaines barrettes de mémoire, il y a peut'être une affaire de firmware. Pour ma part je ne l'ai jamais mis à jour, et la version du firmware de mon iMac est la 3.0.f2. (Mais ces iMac de 1ère génération ont-ils besoin de mise à jour du firmware ?)


----------



## ppscouby (7 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour à tous. Voici donc les quelques infos que j'ai réussi à glaner deci dela. J'ai poster un sujet dans un autre thread à ce sujet puisque je viens d'acheter une barrette de 256Mo chez Macway et malheureusement seul 128 Mo sont reconnus. J'ai écris à Umacworld et j'attends d'eux une réponse précise. En effet tout porte à confusion car si je ne m'abuse les photos de l'imac à tiroir sont ceux d'un BondiBlue (je possède un revB). D'après ce que je comprends ici (mes connaissances tech sont limitées comme mon anglais) il s'agit du type de barrette en tout cas de la capacité de ses composants qui ne serait pas exploitable sur les imacs à tiroir. Je çite :
"The rev A-C (G3/233-333) iMacs can have up to 512MB of RAM actually - if using special 'stacked' 256MB SODIMMs like those sold by Transintl.com. (most 256MB SODIMMs won't work since they use 256megabit chips or denser, which that memory controller can't fully address) 
The imac has the same memory controller chip as the Beige G3, B&W G3 and yikes - limited to 128megabit per ram chip addressing - by stacking chips transintl got low-profile 256MB SODIMMs however. 16 chip max limit on that memory controller also, so 256MB modules are the max allowed, if the small SODIMM can be made to have 16 of the 128mbit chips on it. (PB G3-PB G4 uses SODIMMs also - I used two Transintl 256MB SODIMMs in my review of the Newer tech PB G3/466 cpu upgrade at the main site. They were loaners and returned after the review however.)"
D'après le site www.Transintl.com,  on trouve bien une barrette compatible de 256Mo à 49$ (soit environ 320Ff). Bon je dois contacter Macway pour leur dire mon mécontentement et voir ce qu'il me propose. Je vous tiendrai au courant. Par aileurs je pense qu'il est important pour tout ceux qui ont suivi les infos de Umacworld de leur écrire et de demander des précisions.


----------



## ppscouby (8 Octobre 2001)

"En effet tout porte à confusion car si je ne m'abuse les photos de l'imac à tiroir sont ceux d'un BondiBlue (je possède un revB)"

Quand je dis cela, je faisais l'hypothèse que peut être il y avait une différence entre les Imacs Bondi Blue et les 5 Flavors. Donc si les premiers Imacs sont limités à 256 mo, les seconds ont peut-être une architecture leur permettant d'accueillir plus de ram.
Umacworld en parlant des Imac à tiroir créerait alors une confusion en montrant des photos d'imac bondiblue pour leurs pas à pas.


----------



## oublimoi (8 Octobre 2001)

D'après ta citation (tirée d'où, au fait), on dirait que certaines barrettes SODIMM 256 Mo (celles, "empilées", de Transintl : taille basse pour le bottom slot, taille haute pour le top slot) soient reconnues par certains iMac des premières séries (Rev. A-C). On ne parle pas  du BondiBlue de base. D'accord ?


----------



## ppscouby (8 Octobre 2001)

Non le bondi blue c'était le revA au revB(233mhz), je crois. Le revC était l'imac 5couleurs aux choix (266 et 333mhz). La ref vient d'un article trouvé sur : "groups.google.com/advanced_group_search"


----------



## oublimoi (8 Octobre 2001)

Est-ce que tu veux dire qu'avant la Révision A, il n'existait rien ?


----------



## ppscouby (8 Octobre 2001)

Non, le révisionA était le premier Imac sorti. Celui avec la carte ati rage 2C. Je crois que c'est quand le revB (avec une ati ragepro et 6Mo de ram vidéo) est sorti que l'on a alors attribué de revA au premier modèle bondiblue.


----------



## ppscouby (8 Octobre 2001)

Oups pour revenir à l'article que je çite, en fait je l'ai trouvé grace à Mactracker (clon de guru) qui dan le menu drive upgrade m'a renvoyé sur cette page : http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/action.lasso?-search


----------



## oublimoi (8 Octobre 2001)

Attention : DanMac parle d'un iMac 333, moi d'un iMac 233.


----------



## alèm (8 Octobre 2001)

bon *gaillardement*, je vais me renseigner auprès du responsable info de notre ancienne fac pour voir si l'opération pourrait être réaliser par ses soins alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et je te recontacte (allez si tu me payes le resto au tréport à un endroit où il n'y a pas trop de goêlands peintres en carroserie, ça ira, je peux venir te chercher   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## oublimoi (8 Octobre 2001)

Désolé, *ppscouby*, ton lien ne marche pas. Je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver l'origine de ta citation en suivant les pistes que tu as indiquées. Jusqu'à plus ample informé, je ne tiens donc pas compte de cette citation et m'en tiens (pour l'iMac 233) à la thèse Apple : "la RAM maxi supportée par l'iMac 233 est 128+128 Mo." 

Entendons-nous bien : ce ne sont pas tes propos que je mets en doute (je suis convaincu que tu as pris cette citation qqpart et que tu l'as rapportée sans la modifier), mais ceux du rédacteur initial. 1. on ne sait pas qui il est et il n'est pas interdit de soupçonner un coup publicitaire bidon de Transintl. 2. il ne fait pas de distinction entre iMac 233 et 333, alors que la réaction des deux modèles aux barrettes 256 Mo est différente (voir posts DanMac). 3. et que cette différence paraît liée à une caractéristique de la puce d'origine (dans sa partie "memory controller"). Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, j'en reste donc pour le moment à l'idée qu'il faudrait modifier (plutôt coton !) ou remplacer la puce du 233 pour utiliser des barrettes 256+256. 

Je reste demandeur de toute info nouvelle sur le sujet (tes démarches auprès de MacWay et de UMacworld, par exemple).

Merci pour tes contributions à ce jour.


----------



## oublimoi (8 Octobre 2001)

OK, le nouveau lien fonctionne.

Tu as peut-être raison en ce qui concerne la capacité du 233 à reconnaître seulement les mémoires RAM constituées d'unités de 16Mo. Ainsi, les barrettes proposées par Transintl ou OWC en 256 Mo, garanties compatibles iMac 233, sont-elles de type "empilé" ("stacked") abrégé en 2-2-2 (pour 2 couches de modules 8x16 Mo, je présume).
Mais j'ai lu ici-même (je crois) un compte-rendu d'essai à la suite duquel une barrette 256 Mo était reconnue comme 128 Mo...J'ai le sentiment d'avancer (à tâtons, certes, mais d'avancer quand même) sans encore entrevoir la clarté du jour.

Un bon demi-point pour MacWay, donc : bordelique mais correct ! Au tour de UMacworld.


----------



## ppscouby (8 Octobre 2001)

Pour ce qui est de Umacworld, je pense que que tant qu'ils ne sont pas envahis par les emails de lecteurs frustrés de ne pas réussir en suivant leurs pas-à-pas, il ne faudra pas attendre de réponses de leurs part. D'ailleurs en ouvrant mon N° d'octobre p 12, ils disent :' ni Alain Lalisse, ni aucun autre collaborateur D'Umac, n'est en mesure de répondre individuellement aux courriers techniques, demandes d'aides ou de conseils d'achat...que vous nous envoyez chaque jour par dizaines. Mais si votre problème et sa solution sont susceptibles d'intéresser un grand nombre de lecteurs, alors alain creuse la question et publie votre courrier et sa répose dans la rubrique boites à outils." 
Donc sus aux emails, si on veut avoir la chance d'une explication dans le prochain n°. Voici l'adresse :
macworld-boiteaoutils@ixo.fr


A suivre...


----------



## oublimoi (9 Octobre 2001)

Site Web de MemoryX

Un lien intéressant trouvé chez MacFixit, celui de MemoryX. On y lit que le iMac 233 accepte une mémoire RAM maxi de 512 Mo, à une condition : "The 256mb module requires use of *at least firmware revision 1.2".*

Voilà une première condition nécessaire. Ce n'est sans doute pas la seule.


----------



## ppscouby (9 Octobre 2001)

Merci pour l'info. Mais maintenant autre pb. Je suis allé voir su le lien que tu donnes. Hormis la phrase que tu çites, en cliquant sur l'image de la barrete de 256Mo taille haute voilà ce que l'on obtient : "256mb 144pin 3.3v SDRAM PC100-222 & 322 SO Dimm. (this module is programmed for CL2 and CL3 operation) 
Manufactured by Cube Memory, lifetime warranty
Compatitible with PowerBook G3 Series 233/256/266/292/300/333/400/450/500 Mhz(top slot only), iMac (top slot only). Powerbook G3 Firewire (top or bottom slot). Compatible with firmware upgrades 4.1.7 and 4.1.8."
 Je suppose que le firmware upgrade 417 et 418 correspond à la mise à jour des firmware des derniers Imacs, pas disponible pour le revB. Par contre le firmware revision 1.2 correspond elle à la seule mise à jour à ma connaissance publié en 1999 pour les imacs 1ère génération et qui faisait passé la version Rom de démarrage à la version 3.0f2 ? (donc que j'ai faite et qui devrait permettre d'accepter une barrette d'une telle capacité).


----------



## ppscouby (9 Octobre 2001)

effectivement le lien que j'ai mis en ligne est merdeux. Essaye celui là : http://forums.xlr8yourmac.com/drivedb/search.drivedb.lasso 
Normalement tu tombes sur les forums de xlr8your mac. Dans le premier champs j'ai inscrit Hard drive (je regardais à ce moment là le dd pour un éventuel échange du mien sur mon Imac) et dans le champs machine : Imac. Ma citation se trouve dans "mike comments", réponse au 2ème témoignage. C'est pas très clair je sais mais essaie donc.
Quant à moi j'ai réussi à contacter les commerciaux de Macway  directement (ils se font un fric fou en tel) et sans passer par le service technique (injoignable évidemment). Je viens de renvoyer ma barrette ce matin et attends donc l'échange. Le commercial m'a assuré que la prochaine sera la bonne et qu'il s'était trompé dans les refs. Pour en revenir à l'article que je cite, moi je comprend que la barrette que j'avais recu ne pouvait pas fonctionner à plein parce que les modules qui composaient ma barrette avec comme capacité 32Mo l'une (donc 8*32), alors que l'imac ne supporterait si j'ai bien compris que des modules de 16Mo. La encore, il nous faudrait un spécialiste qui puisse nous expliquer cela clairement. 
Pour en revenir à tes propos je ne suis pas certain qu'il y ait véritablement une diff entre les modèles 233 et 333 (hormis la fréquence). 
A suivre...


----------



## oublimoi (9 Octobre 2001)

Tu as sans doute raison, s'agissant des révisions Firmware les + récentes, qui ne paraissent pas faites pour nos "vieux" iMac. Mais faut-il faire de cette restriction un "nouveau pb" ? Perso, j'en suis resté comme toi à la rev 1.2, présentée comme compatible avec la barrette 256 MemoryX taille basse. Et une paire de "taille basse" m'irait très bien pour accéder au bonheur des 512 Mo de RAM. Quant à la "taille haute", sans doute un peu moins chère et adaptable sur un plus grand nombre de modèles Apple, elle peut bien aller au diable en ce qui me (nous) concerne : ce n'est pas *mon* (*notre*) problème !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'accord ou pas d'accord ?


----------



## ppscouby (10 Octobre 2001)

Taille basse taille haute peu importe..., sauf qd même pour moi le coût, surtout si il faut commander aux Us.  


A ce stade je me permets donc un petit résumé des connaissances glanées deçi delà.

1/ l'imac à tiroir (233 à 333mhz) peut monter à 512Mo de ram (format sodimm pc100)
2/ l'imac doit avoir une mise à jour du firmware en 1.2 (passant la rom de démarrage à la version 3.0f2)
3/ les barrettes compatibles de 256Mo : 
- pour les tailles basses, ne se trouvent qu'aux USA  (mais l'info reste à confirmer pour une dispo en Fr)
- pour les tailles hautes sont disponibles en france (à confirmer aussi puisque j'attends le retour d'une barrette de chez Macway. Sinon commander aux Us)
4/ ces barrettes de 256Mo sont spéciales puisque composées de modules empilés de 16Mo. Les barrettes de 256Mo composées de 8 modules de 32Mo ne sont pas reconnues dans leur totalité, expérience réalisée par moi même et qui a nécéssité le retour illico au fournisseur.
5/ Enfin c'est vraiment le moment puisqu'elles ne sont pas chères (sauf si des incompétents qui se sucrent en plus un max avec le tel vous envoient la mauvaise barrette).

Voili voilou. As-tu des choses a rajouter, des erreurs à rectifier ?


----------



## oublimoi (10 Octobre 2001)

Bon résumé, à qqs détails près :

1. <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Taille basse taille haute peu importe...  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> Pas tout à fait : Taille basse est compatible avec les 2 logements (slots) de l'iMac 233, Taille haute ne va que dans le logement supérieur (le seul que Apple considère comme accessible à l'amateur). Inconvénient : Taille basse est nettement + cher (moindre flexibilité = production limitée).

2. <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>l'imac doit avoir une mise à jour du firmware en 1.2  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> 1.2 _ou supérieure_.

3. <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Enfin c'est vraiment le moment puisqu'elles ne sont pas chères <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>. Pas cher, pas cher...la taille basse 256 compatible de MemoryX, commandée aux USA, revient quand même à qq 85 $ (dont 19 de port).

Voilà ! Ce que je souligne surtout dans ton résumé, ce sont tes deux   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>à confirmer <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>. Je te souhaite bien sûr de recevoir de MacWay une barrette vraîment compatible, mais si ce n'est pas le cas, cela voudra dire qu'il n'y a actuellement en France aucune barrette 256 (même en taille haute) compatible avec le iMac à tiroir. Tout espoir n'est pas perdu, à en juger du post de DanMac dont le 333 marche actu avec 256 + 32. Mais DanMac ne dit pas d'où vient sa 256.


----------



## DanMac (10 Octobre 2001)

Pour les mémoires, je suis par hazard tombé sur ce site ?
Moi, je l'avais acheté chez MacDirect en Suisse, assez cher (CHF 130.- environ)

[10 octobre 2001 : message édité par DanMac]


----------



## oublimoi (10 Octobre 2001)

Merci *DanMac*, 

Ce prix helvétique de la barrette 256 Mo SODIMM, 144 broches, testé compatible iMac à tiroir, est à peu près le même que le prix américain, autour de 500 francs français, taxes incluses, port exclu. Donc, un prix très supérieur à ce que proposent les détaillants français. Il est permis d'en déduire qu'il ne s'agit pas du même type de mémoire...et que *ppscouby* peut s'attendre à des déboires persistants avec MacWay. Mais "le pire n'est pas toujours sûr" et "qui vivra verra".


----------



## ppscouby (11 Octobre 2001)

J'avais bien compris la diff entre taille haute et taille basse. Je préfère qd même pour le coût mettre une taille haute dans le slot haut. 
85$ y a pas à dire, cela reste qd même franchement abordable. J'ai fait la simulation sur le site de mémoryx et la taille haute revient à 64$ frais de port inclus. A 6,50 le $ (j'ai pas vérifié) cela fait donc du 552ff pour la taille basse et 416 le prix de la taille haute (pour rappel, 419 ff c'est le prix pour la barrette "virtuelle" que j'ai acheté chez Macway, sans compter les frais de port de 116ff - évidemment il est dans son intérêt de faire une commande groupées dans ce cas là). A 85$ la taille basse, on est loin des 2000frs la barrette (bon bien sur le marché a qd même bcp évolué ces derniers temps).

Bien sur je vous tiens au courant dès que j'aurai ma nouvelle barrette et je croise les doigts pour que Danmac se trompe.


----------



## mercutio (11 Octobre 2001)

je vois que je ne suis pas le seul.

je possède un imac 233 rev b 96 Mo (32+64)
j'ai acheté une barette de 256 Mo mais elle passait en 128 Mo.
je l'ai échanché contre une 128 Mo et je voudrais remplacer la 32, ou se cache-t-elle ? , pour avoir 128 + 64
on m'a dit sous le proc mais ou est-il ? Est-ce derrière la carte mère ? peux-t-on trouver un plan quelque part ?
merci

PS: je n'espère pas trop faire tourner mac os X la config me semble un peu juste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Octobre 2001)

Halte-là moussaillons ! J'ai testé pour vous

L'iMac Rév.B (dit Bondie Blue, tout comme le Rév.A), accepte deux sortes de barrettes RAM : les modèles taille basse et les modèles taille haute. Les premiers s'installent sur l'un ou l'autre des connecteurs mémoires et les seconds (taille haute) ne peuvent entrer que sur le connecteur situé au-dessus de la carte processeur.

J'ai commandé chez MacWay début 2001 une barrette de 256 Mo. Il m'avaient alors livré une barrette taille basse que mon iMac ne voyait que pour 128 Mo. C'est curieux mais c'est ainsi. L'échange standard m'a alors permis de recevoir un modèle taille haute qui fonctionne parfaitement. L'étonnant dans l'histoire est que le personnel de MacWay connaissait le problème mais m'a tout de même envoyé le mauvais modèle. Ils ont d'ailleurs depuis un peu amélioré a présentation de leur tableau pour éviter (un peu) les confusions entre les iBook et iMac première génération.

Je n'ai jamais eu besoin de mise à jour particulière du firmware de mon iMac sinon les classiques mises à jour proposées lors de l'installation des versions du système 8.6 puis 9 et 9.1.

Aujourd'hui je le fais tourner avec 64 Mo sur le slot inférieur et 256 Mo sur le slot supérieur.

Quant aux modèles de 512 Mo ou à ceux de 256 Mo taille basse pour le slot inférieur, le mieux serait sans doute d'obtenir confirmation téléphonique du revendeur en précisant bien le problème de cette machine. Mais attention, si MacWay offre des prix très intéressant, leur service est franchement merdique : j'attends depuis 17 jours le retour d'une barrette défectueuse et la livraison d'un disque dur.

-----

Nota : si vous comptez booster votre RAM pour faire tourner Mac OS X, passez votre chemin. L'iMac reste à peu près inutilisable tant le système est lent et l'affichage saccadé. Même l'usage d'une partition de swap dédiée ne change rien à l'affaire


----------



## oublimoi (12 Octobre 2001)

*mercutio*,

La manip (remplacement de la barrette RAM d'origine sur l'iMac à tiroir) est illustrée dans une séquence QuickTime (la dernière en bas de page) sur le site de MemoryX. Commentaire en anglais.

Va voir  là.
La démo est d'une rusticité impressionnante : l'opérateur trifouille dans le ventre de l'iMac avec des grosses pinces d'électronicien, sans la moindre précaution apparente (bracelet anti-statique, par exemple). Il doit y avoir un truc, parce qu'il faut quand même rappeler, par précaution, que Apple déconseille aux clients de base de faire eux-mêmes cet échange.


----------



## ppscouby (12 Octobre 2001)

C'est à se demander si les déboires avec Macway ( que je connais aussi) ne sont pas intentionnelles, histoire d'engranger quelques sous supp en communication télephonique, voir en frais de livraison ???

Dis-moi Ericgaranderie, qd tu parles de lenteur dOsX sur un Imac revb, l'as tu testé sous version 10.1?  Je n'ai pas le souvenir de qqchose d'insupportable et n'inexploitable avec la béta. Je suis intéressé par ton avis puisque mon projet et d'installer un OsX sur partition pour me faire un avis.


----------



## oublimoi (12 Octobre 2001)

*ppscouby*

MacWay, MacWay...mais tu as bien compris que c'était  de la *grosse* distribution, comme en fait Darty depuis des lustres : une promo tapageuse, des prix en apparence écrasés, compensés par des emmerdes sans fin pour la clientèle. Y'a pas de miracle : le commerce ne fait pas de cadeau. Pour vendre moins cher, il diminue les frais d'exploitation, donc la qualité du service. Et pourquoi pas, d'ailleurs ? Le choix reste toujours au client, nul n'étant tenu d'acheter là plutôt qu'ailleurs. Mais bon...

Ce que je voulais te demander, c'est si tu comptais faire du OS X avec le DD d'origine, dont les Mo sont plutôt contingentés ? ?


----------



## ppscouby (13 Octobre 2001)

*Oublimoi*

Effectivement et je suis d'accord avec toi sur les syst de distrib des VPC , mais tu vois, lors de feu mistermac, j'avais acheté un 6400 et mon imac actuel, sans rencontrer de pb. (bien sur tant qu'il n'y a pas de pb on peut pas savoir comment va se comporter le SAV) et devant le service de vente tout à fait correcte et puisque sur lyon, à l'époque, les boutiques apple se comptaient sur les doigts d'une main (que l'on avait sévèrement amputé), je n'avais pas trop le choix. Depuis cette époque donc, j'avais une relative confiance dans ce système (oui oui je suis naif, je sais). Maintenant que j'apprends sur un autre thread qu'il existe enfin un magazin à lyon compétent et d'après les dires, sympas, je vais dorénavant voir avec eux (APPLE CENTER MACONLY ; 170 rue Cuvier, Lyon 6e).

Pour MacosX, j'avais depuis longtemps (dès la beta que j'ai installé) partitionné mon DD en deux parties de 2Go. C'est sur qu'un DD plus gros serait intéressant mais j'attends d'abord d'essayé la vraie version finale (10.1). En plus mon mac commence à faire pas mal de bruit lorsqu'il est arreté (un ptit bruit strident très aigue, supportable mais présent). Lisant sur frcomp que certaines pers avaient l'alimentation de leur revB qui avait laché au bout de trois ans et que la réparation coutait env 2000fr, je me tate maintenant pour upgarder mon matos (je ne fais guère plus confiance à apple sur leur hardware depuis le renouvellement institué avec l'imac et qui a permis de baisser les coûts). Voilà. 
(dans l'idéal et si j'avais un DD plus imposant, je suivrai les recommandations d'Umac soit 4 partitions ; 1 classic ;  1 maco9.2 ; 1 MacosX ; 1 pour le fichier swap)


----------



## bdgus (13 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par EricGaranderie:
*Nota : si vous comptez booster votre RAM pour faire tourner Mac OS X, passez votre chemin. L'iMac reste à peu près inutilisable tant le système est lent et l'affichage saccadé. Même l'usage d'une partition de swap dédiée ne change rien à l'affaire*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ppscouby:
*Oublimoi
(dans l'idéal et si j'avais un DD plus imposant, je suivrai les recommandations d'Umac soit 4 partitions ; 1 classic ;  1 maco9.2 ; 1 MacosX ; 1 pour le fichier swap)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dans un autre forum, j'avais soulevé le probleme swap sur l'imac: 
1 - le swap n'est efficace que s'elle n'est pas sur le meme Disque Dur que OS X.1. (Physiquement, pas sur des partitions)
2 - Divers problemes au démarage avec des DD firewires (Il faut démarer en débranchant firewire pour le reconnecter apres : donc la swap ...)
conclusion : pas de swap sur imac pour le moment.

Par contre sur Imac DV 400 OS X.1 tourne bien (pour répondre à EricGaranderie.

[13 octobre 2001 : message édité par bdgus]

[13 octobre 2001 : message édité par bdgus]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Octobre 2001)

Mon expérience et mons avis concernant l'iMac Rév.B sous OS X sont malheureusement fondés. J'ai trois configuratiosn qui tournent : le Gube avec 1,5Go de RAM va très bien, l'iBook 366 avec 320Mo de RAM pédale très correctement et est réellement utilisable. L'iMac, lui, souffre d'un réel problème de réactivité, et si les choses se sont un peu améliorées avec le passage en X.1, je ne peux croire qu'on travailler ou utiliser une telle configuration normalement tant l'énervement qu'elle cause est grand. Je l'ai d'ailleurs rebasculé sous OS 9.1.


----------



## oublimoi (13 Octobre 2001)

*ppscouby*

On attribue à un Rothschild l'aphorisme "Je ne suis pas assez riche pour acheter bon marché". C'est à la fois piquant (comme tout paradoxe), agaçant (par le côté "nouveau riche") et vrai-faux. Pour l'appliquer à bon escient, rien de tel que de comparer des faits avérés.
Je te propose donc de comparer, le moment venu, nos deux expériences de la même manip (pousser la RAM d'un iMac à tiroir à 512 Mo, sans passer par un centre technique Apple). Toi qui a choisi d'acheter chez un fournisseur français grand public, et moi qui ai opté pour une filière USA. Un petit compte-rendu qui sera peut-être utile aux forumiers, en leur apportant ce qui manque dans le dossier UMacWorld d'octobre. 

D'accord ?


----------



## jJACK (16 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour

Je suis le débat depuis quelque jours , il faut dire que l'article d' umac sur le demontage des imacs a fait "coulé beaucoup d'encre ".J'ai un imac rev b et je me pose moi aussi la question de le booster( j'avais lancer un sujet la dessus !) , mais j'élargie le débat pas seulement à la mémoire vive , mais aussi aux cartes accélératrices (sonnet ?) , disques durs , et bien sur mac os x , j'attends vos avis , merci d'avance


----------



## ppscouby (17 Octobre 2001)

*jJack*

Merci pour ton interrogation.
Je rêve moi aussi d'upgrader  mon Imac revB tout en ayant conscience que la limite est celle : 
1/ du coût de ses upgrades par rapport au prix d'occase de la machine
2/ du prix de l'ensemble de ses upgrades par rapport à des machines ultérieures, neuves ou d'occasions (style l'imac d'entrée de gamme...).

Mais si je part sur l'idée d'upgrader pour le "fun" ou pour MacOs X (ce qui serait plutôt mon cas) voici mes réflexions : 
- La mémoire : nécessaire en ces temps d'inflation de la demande en ram des applications
- Le DD : vite nécessaire tellement maintenant tout prend de la place (par ex Tropico prend 800Mo sur mon disque de4Go)
- le processeur : intéressant. Voir les benchs dès qu'il y en aura de dispo notamment pour la carte Sonnet 500 avec firewire. De mon côté, j'attends les cartes (si jamais il y en a une) avec le tout nouveau proc G3 d'ibm (code sahara : petit, puissant et peu gourmand).

Ce qui amha pose le plus de pb c'est l'upgrade de la carte graphique (en même temps cela limite l'upgrade au Imac reva et b).
Je m'étonne d'ailleurs que personne n'ait repris le flambeau après la mise sur le marché de la carte voodoo2 de tech...?  qui s'encastrait sur le port mezzanine de ces machines. Ah une petite radéon à la place de l'ati rage pro.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (par ailleurs il semblerait que l'ati rage pro ne soit pas gèrée complètement dans MacosX : Avis aux connaisseurs pour éclaircir ce point)


Bon mais tout ça ne nous dit pas si malgré le bus à 66Mhz, le gain sera substantiel. Donc avis aux bidouilleurs qui ont tentés l'expérience.

Ce qui moi me fait peur c'est surtout de savoir que pas mal de personnes se trouvent en rade d'imac passé environ les trois années de vie (alim qui pète, écran qui grille voir carte mère...). Alors dans ces conditions et vue que mon Imac commence à faire du bruit après l'extinction, je m'interroge...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2001)

Avis aux amateurs.

J'ai démonté mon iMac Rév.B au moins une dizaine de fois. Pour une première extension de la RAM. Puis une seconde. Le disque dur y est aussi passé avant d'être récement interverti avec celui de mon Cube. Le ventilateur est toujours là malgré de multiples essais pour m'en passer. Il n'y a rien de compliqué là-dedans.

Les explications de Univers Macworld ne sont pas mal, mais il faut surtout oser dévisser deux vis, puis une troisième, tirer un peu fort vers soi le capot (qui ne casse pas malgré quelques forçages violents), débrancher trois câbles aussi simplement que de déconnecter un moniteur externe, tirer le tout doucement vers la sortie La suite est un jeu d'enfant : une grille retirée et la barrette de RAM vien s'enficher dans le connecteur. Quant à utiliser le connecteur situé sous la carte processeur, un léger pivot à l'aide d'un petit tournevis et la carte sortira facilement de son connecteur. Changer le disque est encore plus facile. Le lecteur de CD-Rom glisse aisément vers l'avant et découvre le disque dur : à nouveau quelques vis et le disque tient au creux de votre main.

N'ayez pas peur. C'est vraiment très simple. Je ne suis pas un technicien de haut vol. Je regarde, je note les emplacements des vis si besoin, et je vais lentement au début. Seul le remontage demande un peu d'habileté pour aligner  le bloc carte mère dans le capot. Mais rien d'impossible à qui regarde ce qu'il fait.

Profitez du prix actuel de la RAM et des disques durs. Vous ajouterez 256Mo et  30Go pour moins de 1500 F. Et à ce prix, votre vieil iMac va vraiment pédaler beaucoup mieux. Même si Mac OS X est encore lointain.

PS : étendre la vidéo de ces iMac n'est malheureusement pas possible une fois portée à 6Mo. Les composants sont soudés à la carte mère. La carte 3Dfx sur le port Mezzanine était intéressante mais puisque Mac OS 9 ne gère plus ce port, et  encore moins Mac OS X, je ne vois pas vraiment de solution.


----------



## iBen (18 Octobre 2001)

Je dirais la même chose, démonter son imac n'a rien de bien difficile, faut pas avoir peur. C'est du solide, g installer un dd de 40go 7200t et je peux vous dire que j'en suis ravi. D'ailleurs, faut savoir que l'installation d'un systeme de démarrage (je souligne démarrage) doit se faire malheureusement dans les 8 premiers go. G fait 6 pour X et 2 pour classic. Pour ce qui est du swap, en effet comme g lu plus haut, il semble que sur le même dd dans un bondi les performances ne soient pas excellentes (g du mal à les voir...). Ce qui me reste c'est le remplacement de la deuxième barrette, je crois que ça va être pour ce we.


----------



## Coco Bongo (21 Octobre 2001)

bon c'est un peu (très même ) compliqué tout ca :

résumons, j'ai un imac 333 mhz (première génération, à tiroir) avec ses 32 mo de ram sur BOTTOM et 128 mo sur TOP les 2 barettes étant bien évidemment dimm.

Bon, souhaitant passer a macos X.1 je voudrais enlever la barette de 32 et la remplacer par une de 128mo ou de 256mo.
1. est-ce possible? 2.comment procéder, ce port n'est-il pas trop inaccessible? 3.y a  t il un type de barette spécifique pour ce port?

Je voudrais également changer le disque dur (6 go c un peu juste) de mon imac 333
1.est-ce possible? 2. quel modèle choisir de préférence (+ de 15go et pas trop cher si possible) 3. comment faire pour l'installer 4.le disque dur de 6go de mon imac est-il réutilisable sur un performa 6200 (75mhz)

Merci d'avance...


----------



## oublimoi (21 Octobre 2001)

FIN DE LA 1ÈRE ÉTAPE !

Et voilà, c'est fait ! Le vieux Bondi Blue a maintenant une mémoire d'éléphant. 512 Mo de RAM (2 MemoryX venues des USA en 48 heures chrono) et installées sans grosse difficulté, selon le judicieux schéma développé ci-dessus par *EricGaranderie* : calme, lenteur, précision. Et il en faut, du calme ! Pour reclipser compètement et proprement la coque blanche sur la coque bleue, notamment : il y a toujours un téton mal positionné sur la douzaine prévue. Ce n'est pas, et de loin, l'étape technique la plus sensible du démontage/remontage, mais c'est bien la plus casse-pieds. Les "Do-it-yourself" illustrés de UMac 119, des sites Transintl et MemoryX, montrent clairement la suite des gestes à effectuer. Je ne vois rien à y ajouter.

Quand *ppscouby* aura terminé son upgrade, nous pourrons faire ensemble un bilan comparatif de nos options respectives - filière française et filière américaine -. Il y aura également divers commentaires à ajouter (sur UMac, sur MacWay, sur MacInside, par exemple).

Et maintenant, 2ème étape : le disque dur. D'abord un DD externe (pour servir de relais entre les deux DD internes). Le nouveau DD interne sera un banal MAXTOR ou SEAGATE, 30 Go probablement (dans les 3 $/Go à cette capacité), 5400 tours (pas plus, dans le but de ne pas surcharger le bilan thermique de l'iMac, son point faible).

Pour *Coco Bongo*, un seul avis préliminaire : se procurer Univers MacWorld (40 francs français) dont le n° d'octobre 2001 contient le dossier "Upgradez votre iMac", un dossier très bien fait, à lire avec grand soin, ligne par ligne, celui-là même qui a fait naître ce fil de discussion.


----------



## MarcMame (22 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par ppscouby:
*Je m'étonne d'ailleurs que personne n'ait repris le flambeau après la mise sur le marché de la carte voodoo2 de tech...?  qui s'encastrait sur le port mezzanine de ces machines. Ah une petite radéon à la place de l'ati rage pro.... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Comme l'a dit Eric, le port mezzanine est désactivé depuis MacOs9. Mais en admettant qu'un hypotetique patch puisse le réactiver, j'ai bien peur qu'une carte Radéon n'apporte pas de performance significative par rapport à une Voodoo2 sur un pauvre iMac à 233Mhz...
Et qui aurait envie d'investir autant d'argent dans une machine si peu cotée... C'est la triste réalitée...


----------



## iManu (23 Octobre 2001)

OK, je me lance...

Après avoir épluché les forums ce week-end, je réalise que je ne suis pas seul à vouloir mettre à jour mon iMac (333 MHz).

J'ai transmis les infos glannées ici et là à mon copain/revendeur qui va essayer de trouver 256 Mo de Ram pour ma bestiole (en 16 x 16 si j'ai tout compris). J'ai aussi fait l'upgrade firmware.
Je n'aurai pas de pb top/bottom parce que je ne rajoutte que 256 Mo, et avec mes 32 de base, ça fera 288; le temps d'attendre que je change d'iMac...
Je vous dirai si ça marche, mais y a pas de raison... Au pire je commanderai aux US.

En tout cas:
Merci aux participants du forum pour toutes ces infos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas merci au commercial de MacWarehouse qui m'a certifié que c'était impossible de monter (en tout) au delà de 128 MO, soit 2 x 64... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas merci non plus à Apple Tech database qui a failli être à jour sur ce coup là...


----------



## oublimoi (28 Octobre 2001)

Une semaine écoulée depuis le début de la deuxième étape...et j'ai déjà + de 9 Mo de doc sur DD et Cie.
En fait d'achat ferme, en revanche, ça s'est limité à un hub Belkin USB. Sans commentaire.

Le silence de *ppscouby* devient inquiétant. J'espère qu'il n'a pas ouvert une enveloppe poudrée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Encore huit jours de délai et je renonce : je livre mes propres conclusions de 1ère phase sans attendre
les siennes, na !

Retour à la 2ème phase "DISQUE DUR". Même si ça piétine un peu faute de progrès sur la question 
"Bootable ou pas-bootable" (il y a un autre fil là-dessus dans PÉRIPHÉRIQUES), la doc recueillie soulève plein de questions intéressantes. J'ai songé un instant à les lancer en forum sous un titre général "UPGRADER, EST-CE BIEN RAISONNABLE ?" Mais j'en suis resté à l'idée : je ne suis pas un fan inconditionnel de forums et je commence à me sentir un peu gêné d'avoir lancé coup sur coup ces deux fils. Alors trois !!! Toutes proportions gardées, je ressens ça comme Gulliver à Lilliput  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour le moment, je diffère malgré l'intérêt du truc (pour ceux qui n'en verraient aucun, ils peuvent relire ppscouby ci-dessus). Je reformule un tantinet : #1. Le choix d'un nouveau DD soulève le pb du bilan thermique de l'iMac upgradé. #2. La recherche
d'économie thermique mène au nouveau processeur de l'HARMONi G3 SONNET, fonctionnant à 500MHz (!) et 
à 31° C (!!) contre 55° (!!!) à la puce originale de l'iMac 233 (valeurs à vérifier). #3. Le prix d'HARMONi (±300 US$) mène à l'amortissement du Mac (sur combien d'années, valeur résiduelle à n. années, durée max et coût d'une extension de garantie). #4. Pb du manque de recul (les 1ers iMac RévA 233MHz ont été vendus en août 98, les 1ers iMac RévA 233MHz/B, carte Rage Pro et 6MB VRAM [le mien] en octobre 98 ! 
Les + vieux ont donc 3 ans et ne donnent, que je sache, pas de signe d'usure (à part le sifflement de ppscouby, mais ça vient peut-être de ses oreilles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Pas d'usure apparente donc, mais pour combien de temps encore ?
Peu importe...si on peut pousser l'extension de garantie à 7 ans/ THT, tube cathodique et autres bidules chérots, mais sinon..? Et les modifs bricolées maison qui font tomber la garantie, c'est sur la carte upgradée ou sur l'ensemble ?. Vous voyez un peu mieux ? ça prend la tête non ? Du coup, je retourne sous la couette ! Ben quoi ? Faut bien amortir le changement d'heure, hein !

@ +


----------



## ppscouby (29 Octobre 2001)

Et non pas d'enveloppe poudrée, ni de barrette d'ailleurs. Macway ne sait pas faire son travail et comme je l'avais dit, j'ai envoyé un mail et un fax (bientôt le courrier avec AR et  peut-être un coup de fil). Devinez quoi ? Pas de réaction....
Deuxième phase : harcèlement tous les jours par fax et mail à partir de demain. Je t'avouerai Oublimoi, je suis battu. Chapeau Bas ;-)  Sur ce coup les rics sont achtement fort (reste comme je l'ai déjà dit à voir comment ils se comporteraient face à un pb).
Pour ma part, une fois ce pb de barrette résolu, je n'irai pas plus loin dans l'upgrade, je suis touché à mort. arghhhhhh...


----------



## oublimoi (29 Octobre 2001)

Désolé *ppscouby* d'avoir remué le couteau dans la plaie : je voulais juste blaguer un peu. Tu me fais de la peine et tu te fais du mal. C'est pas ta faute si t'es tombé sur un escroc : ça aurait pu arriver à n'importe qui...C'est sûrement arrivé à n'importe qui, d'ailleurs. Et t'as bien raison de te rebiffer : faut plus le lâcher, ce malfaisant de MacWay France. La méthode pitbull, mon gars, c'est encore la meilleure pour se faire respecter, toi et nous tous, les clients de demain, du même coup.
Le consumérisme à l'américaine, c'est pas autre chose, et c'est aussi grâce à cette partie-là de leur culture collective que leurs commercants sont meilleurs que les nôtres. C'est la lutte de tout le monde pour tout le monde, l'addition de mille petites bagarres individuelles au jour le jour. Aucune ne fait beaucoup de bruit, mais l'ensemble finit par faire basculer une société. Aux States, les consommateurs ont gagné. Sur leur élan, ils ont même dépassé la limite raisonnable, à mon avis. Mais nous, en France, on est encore loin derrrière. Et ta réaction est de celles qu'on aimerait voir plus souvent. Elle va  dans le bon sens et je t'en remercie personnellement, au nom de l'intérêt général.

Courage  *ppscouby*, te laisse pas abattre. Je suis sûr que ton moral va remonter et qu'on reparlera "upgrade" dès que t'auras gagné. A bientôt.

Amicalement,
*oublimoi*


----------



## iVan (30 Octobre 2001)

A DamMac,
Une info m'apprend ceci: "The original MS709LL/B iMac the 266MHz and the 333MHz models come standard with 32 MB of SDRAM, expandable up to 256 MB (use two 128 MB SO-DIMMs)".
Vous devez avoir un "overdrive" dans votre iMac!!


----------



## iManu (1 Novembre 2001)

Bon, juste une entrée de plus sur ce sujet.
J'ai upgradé mon iMac 333 à (32 + 256 = 288 Mo Ram) suite aux conseils trouvés sur ce forum.
J'ai fait la maj firmware et j'ai commandé ma barette 256 Mo chez memoryX, livré en 5 jours (en comptant le week-end). Install sans problème, bref ça baigne...

En tout cas merci à tous...


----------



## oublimoi (1 Novembre 2001)

Salut *iManu*, content pour toi ! Un détail de prix à ajouter, pourtant, que j'ai découvert hier seulement, càd *15 jours* après livraison. FEDEX a externalisé son recouvrement de taxes. Tu vas donc recevoir dans 2 semaines environ une facture de la COFACE te réclamant une centaine de francs supplémentaires sur le prix de la MEMORYX (?50 pour les 19,6% de TVA + ?50 de *frais de dossier*). Petit couac qui se noie dans la satisfaction globale de la grosse RAM  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Tu as déchiffré les infos imprimées sur la barrette ? Les miennes indiquent en clair le nom du fabricant des puces magiques : HYUNDAÏ. Mes recherches sur la Toile  n'ont rien donné. Ce Coréen semble particulièrement discret (touchant ses activités électroniques, au moins, parce que sur les bagnoles, ça communique plein pot). Dommage : j'espérais en apprendre un peu plus sur la technologie qui a rendu possible des performances proclamées "impossibles" jusque là, à commencer par APPLE himself. Il se trouvera peut-être sur ce forum un "puciste" assez expert pour nous éclairer...(ben quoi, il est permis de rêver, non ?)


----------



## DanMac (1 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iVan:
*A DamMac,
Une info m'apprend ceci: "The original MS709LL/B iMac the 266MHz and the 333MHz models come standard with 32 MB of SDRAM, expandable up to 256 MB (use two 128 MB SO-DIMMs)".
Vous devez avoir un "overdrive" dans votre iMac!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non, je n'ai aucun "overdrive". D'ailleurs les logiciels GURU et MacTraker précisent que l'iMac (5 Flavors) 333 Mz suporte jusqu'à 512 Mo de ram. Re-d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas la première machine dans ce cas: le PowerMac 4400 était donné par Apple pour 92 Mo (ou environ) et en fait il pouvait aller jusqu'à 160 Mo selon GURU également (j'en ai eu 1).


----------



## 800007 (23 Décembre 2001)

Salut,

J'ai lu votre sujet avec interêt car je cherche à rajouter une barette de 256 sur le imac 333 de ma copine.
Fort de ce que j'avais lu je me suis rendu chez mon revendeur pour acheter une barette en précisant bien que c'etait pour un imac 333. La ils me donnent une barrette 256 (8*32Mo). Comme apperement il faut (16*16Mo), je demande si ils sont sûrs d'eux et ils me repondent que oui. Je rentre donc et j'installe la barrette qui est reconnue que pour 128Mo. Je suis donc retourné chez mon revendeur en expliquant le pb et là ils me dise que pouvoir installer 256Mo sur un Imac 333 il faut de la RAM "SPËCIALE" (de la DIMM) et elle vaut 2500F   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Oui oui vous avez bien lu :2500F. J'ai donc pris une barrette de 128Mo en attendant d'avoir votre avis? Dois je commander aux USA et ou (adresse svp).

Merci


----------



## alèm (23 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 800007:
*333 il faut de la RAM "SPËCIALE" (de la DIMM) et elle vaut 2500F    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Oui oui vous avez bien lu :2500F. J'ai donc pris une barrette de 128Mo en attendant d'avoir votre avis? Dois je commander aux USA et ou (adresse svp).

Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben si tu as bien lu le sujet, tu sauras que ce n'est pas 2500FF 
bon va voir là


----------



## iManu (23 Décembre 2001)

Ne te fais pas avoir...
Oui, passes par l'adresse au dessus, c'est ce que j'ai fait, pas de soucis.
En fait (mais que ça reste entre nous) je n'ai même rien reçu de la douane... D'où c'est vraiment pas cher...

Mon joli iMac 333 affiche fièrement 288 Mo Ram, c.a.d. 256 + 32, et avec ça t'es bien à l'aise...

Allez bonnes fêtes à tous


----------

